
Ask HN: API for determining aesthetics in photos? - jgotti92
I want to classify bad (shitty) photographs from the good ones after scraping them from the web. Is there an API that can do this?
======
brudgers
Curious as to what constitutes good and bad photos in this context.

~~~
jgotti92
First and foremost it is the composition. Or in other words a service that
could segment professional photos from the amateur ones.

